# Newbie - Bean purchase



## bu06nne (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello all

I have a grinder arriving on Friday and an espresso machine Saturday morning.

I've just purchased 250g of beans - will that be enough to play with to get a decent drink? Or should I stock up on more?

Cheers


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I would say get more if you haven't used a grinder and machine before, might take about the full 250g to get dialled in and get a drink you enjoy.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I think when I first got my grinder and machine I threw at least 250g at the wall

that Portafilter is still going though ... sawn the bottom off it and it no longer has any chrome .... and its got a wooden handle, but its may favourite PF


----------



## abraxas69 (Jan 7, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> I would say get more if you haven't used a grinder and machine before, might take about the full 250g to get dialled in and get a drink you enjoy.


Thoroughly agree. Relatively new myself and I've been through a lot of beans over the past couple of weeks! Took nearly a whole bag just to get my new grinder dialled in, but maybe that was just me.


----------



## bu06nne (Nov 1, 2015)

Interesting - I was hoping I would atleast get one nice drink from it!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

bu06nne said:


> I've just purchased 250g of beans - will that be enough to play with to get a decent drink? Or should I stock up on more?
> 
> Cheers


********WELCOME*******.............from SW Scotland

speaking from bitter (







) experience - i bought several 250g bags to try

IMO it's better to get say 1KG first and get used to dialling in different weights and times to brew


----------



## bu06nne (Nov 1, 2015)

Hmm, perhaps its better to buy cheaper beans to start with - these were £9 for 250g. I am based in London - any recommendations? I prefer lighter stuff.


----------



## abraxas69 (Jan 7, 2016)

From my experience, I'd suggest buying a bag of the cheapest beans you can get at the supermarket for the first few pulls - you'll probably be throwing most of it down the sink to be honest.

Move on to "proper" beans once you're achieving a good 25-30 second pull on a regular basis.

Save the £9 beans until Sunday at least


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cheap beans teach you to make cheap tasting coffee

Plenty of tasty stuff around 5 a bag from online roasters


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

yup - cheap supermarket beans are not going to be indicative of what you will get from your fresh roasted ones.

There are several roasters who will do a good, bargain, kilo that will give you plenty to play with.

Rave, Coffee Compass, Avenue, Redtail etc. Fairly easy to get a kilo for £15 or so delivered.

Don't just buy supermarket beans! Completely defeats to purpose of the exercise.

By the way - worth talking to the roaster direct and seeing if they will send you some stales to season your new grinder with (assuming new not 2nd hand)


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Id have a look at the selection that RAVE have to offer.

But whatever fresh beans you do buy are going to need to de gas for 5 days (at least imo) before you will get the best out of them and the 250 bag you have already will be gone in no time during the honeymoon period of new equipment.

Also, i concur with the view of buying in kilos as pointed out by Yardbent

Maybe some supermarket beans will have to do in the meantime


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Agree grab 1kg of Rave stuff - simples.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

If you buy a kilo of rave from Amazon with next day delivery, chances are they will turn up already degased and a couple of weeks old


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Ask your local beano for some stale beans, that way the first kg don't hurt!!!


----------



## bu06nne (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips - I am going to order a 1kg of Rave coffee tomorrow. Luckily I am within the 2 hour delivery zone for Amazon Now - so I should have them in my hands tomorrow morning.

Should I leave them to sit around for a while? Or will they be good to go on Saturday? Anything else I should be buying? I have bought a second hand SJ and I have a Sage Duo Temp Pro being collected from Lakeland.

Cheers


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Check the roast date on the bag .... Coming from Amazon, they would have had them for a while so probably good to go


----------



## Siamblue (Jan 27, 2016)

I am in the same boat,managed to now get myself a B2C machine and will be collecting it on Saturday from Southampton was thinking of going into Whittards just to get some beans to start off with as they are doing clearance sale for £14 pack of 12 world of gift pack think they are 66g a packet


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Clearance .... On beans already roasted ? ... That sets alarm bells ringing, make sure you check the roast date on the bags, last thing you want is to buy stale


----------

